# SEVERE long lasting round ligament pain, anyone? : (



## Melisa1985

I'm suffering so bad, my pregnancy has become a misery. I get these pains on left or right side, going all the way down to my pelvic area and it's so sharp like a knife stabbing me repeatedly and I can't walk at all, there has been times where my husband had to carry me to the bed to lay down bc i just couldn't move at all. It lasts for hours, or sometimes all day, all night, I can never know how long it will last. One hit me last night at like 11 pm and all night it was hurting so bad, just moving in bed hurts so bad. I get up to pee and the pain worsens every time I urinate. Not sure why that is happening. The doctors have checked me and the baby, they can't find nothing wrong with me or the baby, so they claim the baby is safe and not to worry. 2 doctors claim it might be severe round ligament pains, but neither were 100% sure. They are all guessing and it's driving me nuts. I was reading online of some other women having it severe. 

I'm in so much PAIN and MISERY, I just keep thinking how am I gonna make it through the next 20 weeks. Does round ligament pain ever stop during pregnancy? Anyone experience it this severe? 
I had a UTI and took pills for it, so it can't be from that. Plus it usually starts from me sitting and getting up, or laying down and getting up, it just hits me out of nowhere. than I go urinate and it just gets worse even. 
I also have a Strep B infection, which I'm being treated for, but I doubt it's from that. One doctor said anything could be possible, the other one said it's def. not from that. 

I'm going crazy, I have cried so much from this pain, I feel so disabled to walk or incapable to do anything when it hits me. I can barely walk to the bathroom and back, it's so painful. Hubby helps when he is around and brings me stuff in bed, but when I'm alone most of the day, it really sucks because I have to force myself and limp around the house with so much pain. Laying down for a while eases the pain a little while I'm laying down only, but than ones back up it is there. Also, ones the pain goes away, I'm fine and sometimes I'll go 2 days without feeling it, but ones it does kick in it lasts a long time. 

I don't know what to do?? : ' (
I feel like this is so hard and I don't know how i'm suppose to make it through this pregnancy with this much pain. I made it clear to my doctor over and over and over how much misery and pain I'm in and that I can't walk, and he just keeps telling me there is nothing he could bc everything loooks okay down there. 

Anyone else out there with this type of pain??? anything that can help??


----------



## MindUtopia

Sorry you're feeling like that. Do you think it's SPD? I had some SPD early in 3rd tri because I have a messed up joint in my lower back/pelvis that always causes me trouble and gets out of place. So with the added strain of pregnancy, it started causing me a lot of pain, similar to what you describe, especially when getting up out of bed, rolling over, walking if I've been sitting for a while. I also have gotten some mild round ligament pains but those should be pretty fleeting and stop once the ligament stretches out, but the SPD pain is much more constant and much more painful. Look up symphis pubis dysfunction or pelvic girdle pain and see if that sounds like what you've been experiencing. Mine was terrible for a couple weeks and made me really miserable. But it can be treated and isn't something you have to suffer through. I saw an osteopath for two treatments where she realigned my pelvis and did a lot of massage and soft tissue work on my back and I've also been doing some swimming. Both have helped tremendously! I have almost no pain at all anymore and I actually just cancelled my next appt for next week because I feel so good again that I don't need to see them. If you think that's what it could be, I'd talk to your doctor but also look into other alternative treatments to fix it. There's no reason to be miserable.


----------



## dollyemi

I would also say it sounds like spd, it's horrid to suffer with. I have it but have only been unlucky to have developed it in the past 6/7 weeks.
Your doctor should be able to refer you pretty quickly for physio, you may need a support belt to reduce movement in your pelvis and likely crutches too as it sounds really severe. Don't suffer in silence, get an appointment as you can get treatment x


----------



## hssbmom

I get that too! Not as often as you or lasting that long but it is horrible. Mine will last about 30 min. to an hour and it seems nothing helps. Moving makes it worse. I sometimes wonder if it is caused by were the baby is. One thing I have tried, not sure if it has helped but maybe alittle is I will get on all fours to let my belly hang for a bite and then ill lower my arms and leave my butt up hoping that that will move baby and help the pain. my mw has suggested a warm bath to help relax and drink lots of water (like 32 oz.) Sorry, I'm not much help. I'm 32 weeks and still get it. This is my 5 baby and I have never had ligament pain this bad. Hope it gets better for you.


----------

